# is a 10 worth 200 bucks over a 9?



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi all, 

This is my second post here, I'm gravitating towards a Toro blower because the reviews all over the web, youtube videos, and the design features all kinda grab me vs say comparitive models from Ariens and Simplicity. My local guy has 928OXHE for $1500 - seems to be the price for the machine everywhere, with free delivery. a 1028 would run a couple hundred more. I don't think there is any difference between the two (at least he didn't indicate there was) other than the engine. So given at times we have had some monster snow and some wet heavy messes, will I be regretting the 9? is 1HP going to make a big difference (e.g. 1/8th the price)?

aside from that, any common issues I should be worried about? I did see some mention of chute stick and deflector not staying where you want, I didn't see how that was resolved but it was resolved.

Thanks for your help!

Gary


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ask your Toro dealer for a hard copy of the engine parts list. Or a pdf version, for that matter.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

will do. just got back from there and the Simplicity dealer. at the same price point the simplicity heavy duty 28 inch has a bigger engine, and is def built more sturdy (heavier gauge steel, 3 bolts per side to hold auger shaft, def more weight holding the front down, heavier overall. I found though that the toro stick control for the chute seemed better than the awkwardly placed chute controls (awkward for my thumbs that is) on the simplicity. two very different beasts in many ways..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Last winter was pretty out of the ordinary. IMHO If you were up north in Canada I'd say go for the 10 but realistically I think you'd be very happy and satisfied with the 928.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Last winter was pretty out of the ordinary. IMHO If you were up north in Canada I'd say go for the 10 but realistically I think you'd be very happy and satisfied with the 928.


I think Froggy is correct...with one caveat, if you don't mind the extra money (it's not a burden), you are tipping over into a nice torque bump going with the 1028 - power wise it's likely the biggest leap in terms of any model in the PowerMax HD line. If it was between a 1028 and an 1128, I'd likely suggest going with the 1028 unless you have to have the spring loaded scraper....and no one HAS to have it. The power gains are simply not as significant. 

As far as simplicity, IMHO - they have some nice engineering in places, but completely overdo it in others - Areins has a ludicrous iteration rate with new models every 5 minutes...I'm not trying to be petty, but they haven't yet learned to make more money with fewer skews...from a business standpoint I find their model befuddling. 

Toro just works, has superb engineering and quality, so I think you are onto something in terms of brand...and I don't just say this as a toro owner, but as someone in your shoes last year. 

If you have the money, get what you want, better to have too much than too little, IF you can afford to think like that. If you are trying to keep things in a specific range, as Froggy said, you will be very happy with the 928. It's a superb machine! Nice thing is that if it's an HD model, you get all of the engineering you are looking for. It's just a numbers game after that...they will all perform extremely well. 

And I know how it feels when you see the overwhelming activity at the Areins forum, and then you see one model that will work great in the toro line, and you wonder if something is wrong with you...

...that is your brain telling you that it only takes one machine to do what you need it to do, and it's OK


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

gmazet said:


> will do. just got back from there and the Simplicity dealer. at the same price point the simplicity heavy duty 28 inch has a bigger engine, and is def built more sturdy (heavier gauge steel, 3 bolts per side to hold auger shaft, def more weight holding the front down, heavier overall. I found though that the toro stick control for the chute seemed better than the awkwardly placed chute controls (awkward for my thumbs that is) on the simplicity. two very different beasts in many ways..


Forgot to mention, the quick chute control is worth it's weight in gold. If there is one thing that will fundamentally change how you operate a machine, it's that. Nothing is faster or better, especially if you have neighbours and lots of turns (like me). If you have straight runs, even better! 

The simplicity will need the extra horsepower just to move itself...a bit tongue-in-cheek...yet not really. It's a tank, unfortunately not all of the most important parts are built so rigorously. This is my opinion and mine alone: To me, Simplicity is a hard candy shell with a gooey centre. The gooey bits are what Concern me. But don't take my word for it.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks, Mag, good points all.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

MagnumB said:


> I think Froggy is correct...with one caveat, if you don't mind the extra money (it's not a burden), you are tipping over into a nice torque bump going with the 1028 - power wise it's likely the biggest leap in terms of any model in the PowerMax HD line. If it was between a 1028 and an 1128, I'd likely suggest going with the 1028 unless you have to have the spring loaded scraper....and no one HAS to have it.


ordered up the 1028OXHE will be delivered Monday. Local guy has what I guess is the standard $100 off list and threw in poly skid shoes and free delivery (my truck is being borrowed for extended duration so I can't pick it up)

This means no snow for the central jersey area this winter, folks, you can thank me now :icon-hgtg:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

gmazet, Just curious if you did scan the engine manuals? Thinking Briggs modified horsepower ratings along with Toro. Not trying to start another hp ratings debate. Just curious. Toro's best interest has been irrigation for the past 15 years, not snowblowers, just FYI.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

I did not. too lazy to go to that length


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

gmazet said:


> ordered up the 1028OXHE will be delivered Monday. Local guy has what I guess is the standard $100 off list and threw in poly skid shoes and free delivery (my truck is being borrowed for extended duration so I can't pick it up)
> 
> This means no snow for the central jersey area this winter, folks, you can thank me now :icon-hgtg:



Congrats! You'll love it. Great machine! 

I am also responsible for record low snowfall in my area...drives me nuts hahaha


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

delivered the other day, I was impressed with how easy it is to maneuver running under drive power and not running tucking it into a corner in the garage, the balance aspect of it really pays off there. It's not too too loud, started up third pull, everything looks good and ready. nice stiff breeze coming out of that chute! Now if it was 40 degrees colder I might have actually had to use it this week!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Gmazet :icon-wwp:


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Gmazet :icon-wwp:


----------

